# Schweizer WOW Gamers gesucht



## Bullhead (24. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hallo,
ich suche schweizer WOW gamers.
mich würde es mal interesieren wieviele schweizer WOW gamen.
ich denke es sind einige aber warscheinlich alle auf vielen verschiedenen servern zerstreut.
hatte mal eine idee eine reine schweizer allianz gilde zu gründen was aber nicht klappen wird, weil pro server nur eine handvoll swiss gamers anwesend sind, und mit wenig leuten bekommt man keinen raid zusammen.
desshalb würde es mich mal interessieren wo und auf welchen servern ihr rumhängt.
vieleicht melden sich ja hier einige. bin mal gespannt.


----------



## racy777 (25. Januar 2008)

Hallo bin Schweizer komme aus Bern

Habe 2 Jahre einen Paladin auf Arygos gezockt und jetzt Pause gemacht. Habe vor einen Neustart zu machen.

Und übrigens es gibt eine Schweizer Gilde!!! Eine sehr erfolgreiche auf Un Goro Allianz seite

Sie heissen  DIE EIDGENOSSEN und das Forum heisst swissofwarcraft

Schau dort mal ich werde warscheinlich auch Ihnen beitreten

mfg ä gruess usem bärner oberland hehe


----------



## Shevi (25. Januar 2008)

bin ne schweizerin aus zürich *g*

spiele auf kel'thuzad und dort laufen mir selten schweizer über den weg...

von der eidgenossen gilde habe ich auch schon gehört... aber habe nicht vor, meinen server zu wechseln, da ich eine super gilde gefunden habe, die ich nicht verlassen will (was wahrscheinlich passieren wird, wenn ich auf einem anderen server was erreichen will)...


----------



## Bullhead (26. Januar 2008)

Wer von euch Schweizer hätte lust eine reine Schweizer Gilde zu gründen ?
Mein Vorschlag als Anfang währe, dass wir uns gemeinsam einen Server aussuchen und dort erst mal mit neuen Charaktern eine Schweizer Gilde gründen. Wenn  dann genügend Interesse da ist, könnte man ja seine Mainchars auf diesen Server transverieren und in der Gilde integrieren.

Die Vorteile dabei währen 

1. Mundart zu reden
2. Real Gildentreffen währe nicht unerreichbar
3. Einen WOW Club zu gründen und dort könnte man sich regelmässig treffen und Erfahrungen austauschen

Schreibt bitte mal Vorschläge auf welchem Server das stattfinden könnte!

*Was meint ihr dazu ?*


----------



## racy777 (27. Januar 2008)

Nun ja diese Idee ist cool, nur:

1. Es gibt schon eine Gilde Die Eidgenossen auf Un Goro und  die sind richtig viel 150 stück glaube ich.
2. Der Rest ist verstreut und hat kein Bock auf ne Schweizer Gilde und will einfach nur zocken.
3. Denke gibt zuwenige willige Schweizer für eine 2te Schweizer Gilde


Ich rate dir das gleiche zu tun wie ich. Transferier dir dein Char auf Un Goro und trete Den Eidgenossen bei, will ich im April dann auch tun. Hast recht macht fun aber nur wenn sie auch gross ist und ich habe keine Lust in einer 10 Mann Gilde rumzulungern.

Will auch raiden


----------



## Shadow_of_Mystera (28. Januar 2008)

ich bin schweizer (naja, eig nur in der schweiz wohnhaft ^^)

zocke auf dem server dun morogh =)
kenne da auch einige CHer, die mal in ner CHer Gilde waren.
und wie ich mal rausgehört habe, würde diejenige wieder eine CHer Gilde aufmachen =) obwohl auf Dun Morogh schon Swiss GmbH und Hellvetics rumlaufen xD


----------



## racy777 (29. Januar 2008)

Jo DUtzende CH GIldies , aber

das sind dann noobs und kleine Kids die keine Ahnung haben und nerven usw.

Wenn Schweizer Gilde dann qualifiziert und ausserdem muss ja ned sein versteh mich mit den Deutschen prächtig^^


----------



## Bullhead (30. Januar 2008)

racy777 schrieb:


> Nun ja diese Idee ist cool, nur:
> 
> 1. Es gibt schon eine Gilde Die Eidgenossen auf Un Goro und  die sind richtig viel 150 stück glaube ich.
> 2. Der Rest ist verstreut und hat kein Bock auf ne Schweizer Gilde und will einfach nur zocken.
> ...




ich weis dass es die gilde gibt auf un goro aber das ist ein pvp server und da kommst nicht rein wenn auf pve server spielst


----------



## Bullhead (30. Januar 2008)

es sollten sich auch nur leute melden die,
1:  interesse haben
2:  auf einem pve server spielen
3:  allianz spielen


----------



## Swizzi (30. Januar 2008)

Bullhead schrieb:


> es sollten sich auch nur leute melden die,
> 1:  interesse haben
> 2:  auf einem pve server spielen
> 3:  allianz spielen




Hoi zäme


bi us Winti und spiel uf de Realm Senjin,bi eus si noch einige Schwyzer uf der Server. Aber ne Schwyzer Gilde würd mi scho interessiere erst rächt da i no nie Ally Char gespielt hab^^



Greetz


Swizzi


----------



## Jinniyah (6. Februar 2008)

Hoi zäme  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Tja, ich mäld mi jetzt mal wägem erschte Post. ---> Jepp, bin Schwiizer 26gi, spiele sit Release und chume us Züri.



Bullhead schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> hallo,
> ...



So und jetzt wägem 2te
1: JA  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (www.immortal-gaming.de) sind 3 Schwiizer (Gildeleitig) chömed zu euis  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
2: PvE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  NEVER  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
3:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Schad, leider schlaht mis Herz für d`Horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Bullhead schrieb:


> es sollten sich auch nur leute melden die,
> 1:  interesse haben
> 2:  auf einem pve server spielen
> 3:  allianz spielen



Wünsche eui aber trotzdem viel Glück und villicht bis bald bi <Unsterblich>  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gruess
Jinni


----------



## Eleusis (6. Februar 2008)

bi bärner oberländer... ha ä eigeti chlini pvp gildä mit minä kollegä ufem server nefarian... git scho rächt vil schwizer dert...


----------



## Calathiel (6. Februar 2008)

<- schwizer us lache im kanton schwyz ;>

spiele uf eredar und kult der verdammten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



apropos bi üs gits sogar en gilde namens : migro budget club oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jinniyah (6. Februar 2008)

Calathiel schrieb:


> apropos bi üs gits sogar en gilde namens : migro budget club oder so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hihihi, wiä luschtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bullhead (6. Februar 2008)

Soeben haben wir heute auf dem server Perenolde und Allianz seite die Gilde 
>Swiss Royal Alliance< gegründet.
Zur zeit sind wir noch alles low lvl und suchen noch Schweizer leute die lust haben bei uns mitzumachen.
Also erstellt euch auf dem Server einen Carakter und whispert mich unter Gethos an. Zur zeit sind wir ein par Schweizer mit unseren twinks unterwegs und wollen natürlich die Gilde vergrössern. Wappenrock ist schon vorhanden Teamspeak ist in vorbereitung und bestimmt bald wirds ne HP geben.
Wenn du Schweizer bist dann melde dich !


----------



## Shadow_of_Mystera (7. Februar 2008)

Calathiel schrieb:


> <- schwizer us lache im kanton schwyz ;>
> 
> spiele uf eredar und kult der verdammten
> 
> ...



Uf DUN MOROGH gits ebefalls 3 (mir bekannti) CHer gildene ^^

- Swiss GmbH
- Hellvetics
- M-Bugdet oder Migros Budget (weiss es nüme so ganz genau =P )


----------

